# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Contributi inps artigiano e dipendente

## FRANCESCO1

Ciao a tutti, ho un dubbio in merito alla seguente situazione:
il socio lavoratore di una srl artigiana deve pagare i contributi inps sia come artigiano (gli è giunta richiesta dall'inps) sia come dipendente (in busta paga)?
Preciso e chiarisco che 
1) il socio non è amministratore;
2) il socio lavora nella srl e già verasa i contributi inps in busta paga, in qualità di dipendente della srl;
3) gli è arrivata la richiesta dell'inps relativamente al pagamento dei contributi personali in qualità di artigiano.
Ricordo che ci sono sentenze della Cassazione in merito al doppio pagamento dei contributi Inps, ma sapete cosa ha disposto l'Inps o quali novità ci siano?
Grazie a tutti.

----------


## jemar

ciao, ai fini previdenziali si deve considerare il reddito prevalente e di conseguenza versare i relativi contributi.. quindi se per esempio il reddito di lavoro dipendente prevale (quindi è maggiore) su quello di socio non si devono versare i contributi alla gestione artigiani e commercianti... Se sei in grado di dimostrare tale prevalenza presenta all'inps di competenza la documentazione che hai a tua disposizione ex il Cud ed un'autocertificazione e chiedi l'annullamento dell'iscrizione. Molte sedi Inps non sono preparate a queste situazioni tu insisti perchè abbiamo ragione. :Wink: 
A me è capitato una situazione identica e mi hanno fatto la cancellazione..

----------


## FRANCESCO1

Ciao, ti ringrazio per la risposta.
Devo aggiungere che oggi sono stato all'Inps ed ho parlato con il funzionario che si occupa degli artigiani e commercianti. Mi ha detto che i soci lavoratori di questa srl artigiana non devono ricevere la busta paga, nè versare i contributi in qualità di dipendenti. Sostiene che il carattere artigianale della srl presuppone già che i soci siano lavoratori della stessa e che quindi debbano versare i contributi solo come artigiani.
Mi chiedo, allora:
1) se non ricevono busta paga come fanno a parcepire il compenso mensile, a versare le relative imposte?
2) cosa ne pensi di questo parere dell'Inps?
Grazie ancora

----------


## jemar

ciao, nel mio caso non si trattava di una srl artigiana... però è strano che ti abbia detto ke i soci nn debbano percepire busta paga persino agli amministratori si eleborano i cedolini x i compensi  :Mad: ... 
fai una cosa sul sito dell'inps c'è una sezione in cui tu puoi inviare un quesito loro ti rispondono in maniera pure celere, almeno hai un ulteriore parere... scusa non posso darti altre notizie.. buona giornata...

----------


## FRANCESCO1

Grazie per i tuoi interventi. In realtà avevo già pensato di scrivere all'Inps attraverso il sito. Mi è capitato di farlo ed ho avuto risposte convincenti (e penso da esibire in una eventuale ispezione). Ti terrò informato sui risvolti. Grazie ancora, buon lavoro.

----------


## FRANCESCO1

Ciao,
ho aggiornamenti in merito:
1) alla mia domanda scritta l'Inps ha risposto che dovevo rivolgermi alla sede per parlare personalmente con il finzionario che si occupa di artigiani e commercianti.
2) così ho fatto. Il funzionario (diverso dal precedente con cui avevo parlato) mi ha detto che i soci lavoratori artigiani della srl non devono percepire busta paga (quindi non devono pagare i contributi in qualità di dipendenti) ma devono versare alla gestione artigiani. I compesi percepiti mensilmente devono essere imputati in contabilità come anticipazioni sull'utile della società (si tratta solo di una movimentazione finanziaria). I soci lavoratori non artigiani, invece, percepiranno busta paga e verseranno i contributi come dipendenti. Penso che questa sia la soluzione corretta.
Ciao a tutti.

----------


## PROFES

> Ciao,
> ho aggiornamenti in merito:
> 1) alla mia domanda scritta l'Inps ha risposto che dovevo rivolgermi alla sede per parlare personalmente con il finzionario che si occupa di artigiani e commercianti.
> 2) così ho fatto. Il funzionario (diverso dal precedente con cui avevo parlato) mi ha detto che i soci lavoratori artigiani della srl non devono percepire busta paga (quindi non devono pagare i contributi in qualità di dipendenti) ma devono versare alla gestione artigiani. I compesi percepiti mensilmente devono essere imputati in contabilità come anticipazioni sull'utile della società (si tratta solo di una movimentazione finanziaria). I soci lavoratori non artigiani, invece, percepiranno busta paga e verseranno i contributi come dipendenti. Penso che questa sia la soluzione corretta.
> Ciao a tutti.

  C'è un piccolo problema: art. 2433 C.C. - Disciplina Acconti sui Dividendi - Come puoi notare non è così immediata l'operazione dal funzionario suggerita. 
Quindi, la problematica rimane ancora aperta... 
Avresti altre notizie in merito? 
Grazie

----------


## anciampi

a me l'inps ha detto con inps risponde online, che se l'attivita' prevalente e' quella di dipendente  non si pagano  altri contributi.
Ma a questo punto  sara' giusta la risposta?? 
Saluti

----------


## marco.M

Premetto che non faccio buste paga, ma secondo me ha ragione l'inps...mi spiego meglio: un socio lavoratore di una srl (soprattutto artigiana) deve  iscriversi alla gestione artigiani e commercianti e pagare i contributi  sull'utile della società anche se non è stato distribuito ma non può essere assunto come dipendente.  
Potresti far diventare il socio anche amministratore e deliberare un compenso come tale; in questo caso avresti il problema della doppia contribuzione.  
Un saluto e buon lavoro

----------


## anciampi

a me l'inps dice(la societa'  e' una sas immobiliare che fa locazioni) che se  l'amministratore fa un altro lavoro   come dipendente presso  altra ditta  a full time non deve pagare contributi  come commerciante. 
Ho detto  non deve pagare   NON  
Saluti     Ac Consulenza lavoro   anciampi@hotmail.com

----------


## ricnic

ciao ragazzi, 
non mischiamo le attività. 
La ditta artigiana, per essere tale, deve avere determinati requisiti ( come lavorarci personalmente )e se ha questi requisiti è iscritta all'Albo delle Imprese Artigiane. Se è iscritta all'Albo delle imprese artigiane, allora è d'obbligo per i soci che prestano la propria opera pagare l'INPS. Molti artigiani, nella realtà non hanno i requisiti e allora non sono artigiani ma industria. Esempio: l'elettricista, l'idraulico ecc sono artigiani anche se magari non vogliono. La sofwtare house può essere artigiana, ma può anche essere commerciale, dipende dalla prevalenza dello sviluppo software, rispetto alla vendita delle macchina ( hardware ) a cui spesso ricorrono per campare. Ma la software house stessa, se ha questo oggetto tra gli ultimi e dichiara che primariamente vende prodotti, è commerciale, ma se prima di venderli dichiara che prevalentemente fa consulenza, allora è di servizi....Si arriva anche ad essere industria, se non si lavora nella propria azienda. Ad esempio una srl uni personale può essere artigiana, ma se è pluripersonale no. Il mondo è vario.
Quindi per l'INPS occorre verificare ogni singolo caso, riga per riga con l'attività dichiarata alla CCIA.  
Ovvio che l'artigiano, in quanto tale, non può assumere se stesso. Che fa, si comanda da solo ? E il lavoro subordinato dove sta ? Subordinato a chi ?
Quindi possiamo dire che in una società di persone, se artigiana, solo i non soci o coloro soci ma non d'opera, possono essere assunti. Penso a marito e moglie di una snc o a quelli di una sas, dove l'accomandante può essere assunto,proprio perchè non è socio d'opera ma di capitale. 
Concordo nel problema di come prendere dei soldi da una ditta di persone.
Di solito si usa l'acconto sugli utili. sperando di non sforare. Bisogna anche vedere che tipo di contabilità di adotta. Se venisse stabilito che l'amministratore ha diritto ad un compenso per la sua attività, questo compenso a sua volta darà l'obbligo di iscriversi ANCHE alla gestione separata dell'INPS, ma qui senza minimale. Il contributo si paga nel momento in cui si versa il compenso. Niente compenso, niente contributo.
Per la sas che fa locazione,  non svolge di per sè un'attività che richiede il lavoro del socio, in quanto il reddito si produce da sè con l'affitto. Quindi se è dimostrabile che l'attività prevalente è un'altra, ben venga. 
Diverso è per l'artigiano. Se la sua attività prevalente non è  quella di artigiano, allora non può qualificarsi come artigiano. Sarà qualcos'altro.

----------


## anciampi

difatti ora come ora chi deve aprire una piccola ditta individuale, o con 2  soci  ci pensa e poi probabilmente rinuncia. 
Grazie  bersani 
Saluti

----------


## anciampi

ah dimenticavo una cosa, per questi poveri ed intrapendenti residui donchisciotte  come diceva giustamente oggi un comico intelligente
si prevede che il  prossimo provvedimento sulle pensioni(si spera per loro di no) se applicato nelle clausole prevedera' l'eta' paensionabile non piu' nella terza eta' ma sara' necessaria la reincarnazione. 
Buona setttimana

----------


## Studium

> 2) così ho fatto. Il funzionario (diverso dal precedente con cui avevo parlato) mi ha detto che i soci lavoratori artigiani della srl non devono percepire busta paga (quindi non devono pagare i contributi in qualità di dipendenti) ma devono versare alla gestione artigiani.

  Mi è capitato che, dopo l'iscrizione all'Albo artigiani e il conseguente passaggio del flusso da CCIAA a INPS, sia stata fatta l'iscrizione alla gestione artigiani per entrambe i soci - *al 50%* - di una s.r.l. artigiana. Al tempo stesso, quando ho richiesto informazioni in merito, mi è stato detto che se le percentuali di partecipazione fossero diverse l'obbligo assoluto ricadrebbe solo sul socio di maggioranza. Tradotto: aprendo una s.r.l. artigiana tra due soci, ponendo percentuali di partecipazione almeno del 49% e 51%, ci sarà l'iscrizione automatica del socio di maggioranza alla gestione artigiani, mentre il socio di minoranza potrà essere trattato come meglio si crede, anche come dipendente (purché non sia Amministratore, chiaramente). Questo è quanto ho ricavato da diversi colloqui. 
Ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Mi è capitato che, dopo l'iscrizione all'Albo artigiani e il conseguente passaggio del flusso da CCIAA a INPS, sia stata fatta l'iscrizione alla gestione artigiani per entrambe i soci - *al 50%* - di una s.r.l. artigiana. Al tempo stesso, quando ho richiesto informazioni in merito, mi è stato detto che se le percentuali di partecipazione fossero diverse l'obbligo assoluto ricadrebbe solo sul socio di maggioranza. Tradotto: aprendo una s.r.l. artigiana tra due soci, ponendo percentuali di partecipazione almeno del 49% e 51%, ci sarà l'iscrizione automatica del socio di maggioranza alla gestione artigiani, mentre il socio di minoranza potrà essere trattato come meglio si crede, anche come dipendente (purché non sia Amministratore, chiaramente). Questo è quanto ho ricavato da diversi colloqui. 
> Ciao

  Confermo. Affinchè una società sia qualificabile come artigiana è necessario che la maggioranza dei soci rivesta la qualifica artigiana, cioè lavori materialmente nella società. Con una distribuzione di quote al 50% è automatica l'iscrizione per entrambi i soci. Una volta iscritti come soci lavoratori, i soci della società possono lavorare tranquillamente nella società (senza problemi per eventuali ispezioni) e a loro non può essere fatta busta paga per lavoro dipendente, ma solamente in qualità (eventuale) di amministratori...oppure aspettare fine anno per la distribuzione degli utili...

----------


## damasco

Salve a seguito di quanto letto allora posto una domanda su una questione che mi sta mandando in malora 
un soggetto socio di una srl assunto come lavoratore dipendente decide di licenziarsi ed aprire partita iva e fatturare la srl per i lavori che svolge in quanto decide di guadagnare d+
gli altri soci sono rimasti inquadrati come lavoratori dipendenti  
di conseguenza questa persona deve essere inquadrata con la sua ditta come artigiano e pagare i contributi 
la mia domanda è questa 
che cosa succede alla srl se il socio diventa artigiano? 
il socio che apre ditta individuale come artigiano può essere contemporaneamente socio di una srl non artigiana? 
vi prego rispondetemi ho postato altre domande del genere ma nessuno mi risponde

----------


## robil

> Salve a seguito di quanto letto allora posto una domanda su una questione che mi sta mandando in malora 
> un soggetto socio di una srl assunto come lavoratore dipendente decide di licenziarsi ed aprire partita iva e fatturare la srl per i lavori che svolge in quanto decide di guadagnare d+
> gli altri soci sono rimasti inquadrati come lavoratori dipendenti  
> di conseguenza questa persona deve essere inquadrata con la sua ditta come artigiano e pagare i contributi 
> la mia domanda è questa 
> che cosa succede alla srl se il socio diventa artigiano? 
> il socio che apre ditta individuale come artigiano può essere contemporaneamente socio di una srl non artigiana? 
> vi prego rispondetemi ho postato altre domande del genere ma nessuno mi risponde

  Si un artigiano titolare di ditta individuale può a sua volta detenere quote di partecipazione in srl. Si badi tuttavia che nella srl non può rivestire la qualifica di socio artigiano ossia nella srl non può svolgere attività lavorativa a tempo pieno (nemmeno in qualità di dipendente) posto che per definizione può essere artigiano solo se svolge la propria attività in maniera prevalente. Se è un artigiano nella ditta individuale non potrà svolgere altre attività prevalenti (ma solo temporalmente limitate, es. 1 ora al giorno). Non si esclude tuttavia il possesso di quote di capitale in srl o spa (fossero anche piu di una).

----------


## alias61

> Ciao,
> ho aggiornamenti in merito:
> 1) alla mia domanda scritta l'Inps ha risposto che dovevo rivolgermi alla sede per parlare personalmente con il finzionario che si occupa di artigiani e commercianti.
> 2) così ho fatto. Il funzionario (diverso dal precedente con cui avevo parlato) mi ha detto che i soci lavoratori artigiani della srl non devono percepire busta paga (quindi non devono pagare i contributi in qualità di dipendenti) ma devono versare alla gestione artigiani. I compesi percepiti mensilmente devono essere imputati in contabilità come anticipazioni sull'utile della società (si tratta solo di una movimentazione finanziaria). I soci lavoratori non artigiani, invece, percepiranno busta paga e verseranno i contributi come dipendenti. Penso che questa sia la soluzione corretta.
> Ciao a tutti.

  mi chiedo : se la società è artigiana ci sarà stato qualche socio (anzi la  maggioranza) iscritto all'Inps artigiani? per forza di cose la risposta è si  
se così è il socio di cui parli ben può svolgere attività di dipendente in quanto non è socio artigiano 
per quanto riguarda il consiglio "contabile" che ti hanno dato all'Inps mettici pure una pietra sopra in quanto siamo in una srl e gli utili vanno distribuiti solo a posteriori e con verbale soci che deliberi la distribuzione; quindi nessun acconto utile o simile

----------


## damasco

Salve a tutti scusatemi si mi intrufolo in questa discussione ma occorre una risposta precisa che solo voi mi potete dare..
un socio di una srl inquadrato come socio lavoratore dipendente ha diritto a percepire gli A.N.F. ?

----------


## damasco

> si un artigiano titolare di ditta individuale può a sua volta detenere quote di partecipazione in srl. Si badi tuttavia che nella srl non può rivestire la qualifica di socio artigiano ossia nella srl non può svolgere attività lavorativa a tempo pieno (nemmeno in qualità di dipendente) posto che per definizione può essere artigiano solo se svolge la propria attività in maniera prevalente. Se è un artigiano nella ditta individuale non potrà svolgere altre attività prevalenti (ma solo temporalmente limitate, es. 1 ora al giorno). Non si esclude tuttavia il possesso di quote di capitale in srl o spa (fossero anche piu di una).

  grazie posticipati

----------


## damasco

> Si un artigiano titolare di ditta individuale può a sua volta detenere quote di partecipazione in srl. Si badi tuttavia che nella srl non può rivestire la qualifica di socio artigiano ossia nella srl non può svolgere attività lavorativa a tempo pieno (nemmeno in qualità di dipendente) posto che per definizione può essere artigiano solo se svolge la propria attività in maniera prevalente. Se è un artigiano nella ditta individuale non potrà svolgere altre attività prevalenti (ma solo temporalmente limitate, es. 1 ora al giorno). Non si esclude tuttavia il possesso di quote di capitale in srl o spa (fossero anche piu di una).

  
in questo caso il socio che stanco di prendere la solita busta paga decide di aprire partita iva inquadrandosi come lavoratore autonomo pagare i contributi dovuti e nel contempo anche le tasse ai fini irpef  e a fine anno dividere anche quote di utili che la stessa srl dichiara e pagare le relative tasse sul 40% dell'importo degli utili visto che si tratta di una partecipazione qualificata solo pero che fattura solo alla società di cui è socio e a nessun altro. Trattasi di società i trasporti... il socio ha deciso di farsi dare in comodato l'autocarro e di lavorare autonomamente sempre su commissione della società di cui è socio, solo che decide di gestirsi autonomamente e di fare regolare fattura a fine mese alla stesa 
è corretto cosi ?

----------

